# Bowtech dealers in ontario?



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Im looking for a bowtech dealer in ontario


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo has lots and can get lots


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

What area of ontario?


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Waterloo is between Guelph and Toronto I believe.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Jimbow's Archery is a dealer. Close to home as wel.....


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

we here at Ingold Archery are a Bowtech dealer


----------



## Ankhdad (Nov 5, 2012)

How about the NW area of Ontario...Thunder Bay/Dryden ares? Anyone hear of a dealer in this area??


----------



## Dmarlatt (Feb 6, 2012)

Since youre from Sturgeon Falls I think the closest is Bait n Bows Archery in North Bay, I cant remember the street though.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> Jimbow's Archery is a dealer. Close to home as wel.....


x2
Jimbow's carry Bowtech and are very close to you.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

x3
Give Andy a shout that Jimbow's. He's extremely knowledgeable and an excellent guy to deal with.


----------

